# Goodman GMV95 Error Code 5



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Is the furnace and board grounded properly. Check for continuity to a copper water line from the furnace. Use a cheater wire from the water line to extend your meter leads (trick of the trade). Check the grounding of the board to the chassis, make sure the board mounting bracket screws are tight. Make sure nothing else is on the furnace circuit. Have seen lots of DIY wiring with lights/rec rooms on the furnace circuit. If you have aluminum wiring from the panel to the furnace replace it with copper.


----------



## Bouwwhuis2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

yuri said:


> Is the furnace and board grounded properly. Check for continuity to a copper water line from the furnace. Use a cheater wire from the water line to extend your meter leads (trick of the trade). Check the grounding of the board to the chassis, make sure the board mounting bracket screws are tight. Make sure nothing else is on the furnace circuit. Have seen lots of DIY wiring with lights/rec rooms on the furnace circuit. If you have aluminum wiring from the panel to the furnace replace it with copper.


Ok will check grounds. It does have a 10ga wire from the copper cold water bonded to the incoming gas line.
Will run a good ground to the metal holding the board. Anything is worth a try, thanks.
Currently, it has been running all day with no problems. It only malfunctions at the end of a heating cycle.


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

Check the fan limit. Also check if the bar fitting from pressure switch to draft motor is clear.


----------



## Bouwwhuis2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tator1076 said:


> Check the fan limit. Also check if the bar fitting from pressure switch to draft motor is clear.


There are no fan limit switches, two manual reset overtemp sensors on the fan cage, one either side. Neither one trips. Since they are in series with 3 other heat limit sensors, they are not likely the cause, but I will recheck for loose wiring.

Fan is timed for 150 second run after the burner stops. It is not controlled by a low temp sensor.

Will check hose fittings again, but I was able to blow through all hoses easily. Thanks for your ideas.]
Bill. PS Konked out again this PM. Even changed the batteries at the 
Aprilaire thermostat out of frustration.


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

You need to check voltage from pressure switch to gas valve to make sure you are getting 24 volts. Sorry hate to say sounds like 24 volts is dropping out some were and need to fine it.


----------



## Bouwwhuis2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tator1076 said:


> You need to check voltage from pressure switch to gas valve to make sure you are getting 24 volts. Sorry hate to say sounds like 24 volts is dropping out some were and need to fine it.


Well Now I have to wait for it to crap out again, has been running for 36 hours with no errors. Keep the suggestions comming, I appreciate the help !!!!! All ideas welcome. Bill.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Your flame sense circuit is the board,ground and the flame sensor. Ground is good, flame sensor good so that leaves the board. It's under warranty so get a new board.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You got a vent or drain problem.

A pressure switch can open and close quick enough. That the board won't respond to it with an error code. But the gas valve will close. And eventually. You get a flame failure code.

What size furnace. What size vent pipes. How long is the run. Do you have proper slope.


----------



## Bouwwhuis2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

beenthere said:


> You got a vent or drain problem.
> 
> A pressure switch can open and close quick enough. That the board won't respond to it with an error code. But the gas valve will close. And eventually. You get a flame failure code.
> 
> What size furnace. What size vent pipes. How long is the run. Do you have proper slope.


 
2" ABS 15 ft run. NO problems for 2 years so why now? Have checked for free flow of air, and for obstructions, I even vacuumed the intake. I do have a fibre optic video inspection camera, I should stick it in the pipes. 

Condensate runs freely, pulled hoses and checked them.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

So what size is the furnace. BTU???


----------

